# Need a good tractor



## cfowl1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got a husqvarna tractor this spring but learned that it was not made for snow and the attachments are a bit pricey. I was looking to get an older smaller tractor (60's or 70's) with either a plow or snowblower attachment. I was looking for some input on which tractors are good and which attachment to get. Btw I live in New England so we get a lot of wet heavy snow.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't recommend one- others here know the machinery better. 
I used to have a plow on a Sears GT 5000. I had chains on it. It started ok in the winter. 4" of snow it was ok, Wet snow- too heavy and the tires spun. Going up an incline and the tires spun pushing snow. It had the power, just no traction. I didn't have any weights on the wheels. That might have helped. I'd go with a snow blower attachment. I think you will get more done.
I used to plow with a 1948 Farmall cub. I used a magnetic block for starting and I had chains and wheel weights on all 4 tires. That worked pretty well. It was not good for long runs pushing snow- spilled out on the sides. 

This might be the cheapest way to go in the long run:
http://www.sears.com/snow-beast-45-...M9586910825?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11

Snow Beast SNOW BEAST 45 in. Commercial 420cc Electric Start 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower
$$1089.39


----------



## cfowl1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi thanks for the response, I was wondering if a snow blower attachment for a tractor is any option.


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

cfowl1 said:


> Hi thanks for the response, I was wondering if a snow blower attachment for a tractor is any option.


 I live up in the snow belt also and find the best thing is an old Massy or Ford,JD 1010 with a front end loader, chains and wheel weights. I have a MF 20 with a front end loader and can put the snow where I want it, I also have a PU with plow, a sears tractor with plow and a couple snow blowers, but the tractor with the front end loader does the best job and is a yr around tractor, everything else is just a hotel for the mice most of the time


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe little more info....
How long your driveway..your price range..do you have placeplace to push back snow..etc.etc.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I reccomend the New Holland/Ariens S-14/GT-14. They're beasts, older, and have a wide assortment of attachments. Available with plow blade, single stage, or 2 stage blower, mower deck, tiller, or the rare generator. I built a cab on mine.

They're a bit uncommon to find, I htink because people odnt' want to part with them. They're simple machines and easy to fix and keep running, though the wiring under the dash leaves something to be desired.

Being in PA, we get a fair amount of snow. My father had one when I was a kid so I bought one when it was time to get a bigger tractor than a cub cadet.

We just had 4" of slush, my father had trouble moving the weight with his as he only has a 48" plow blade, but I upped the RPM's and the single stage blower did it just fine.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiFu3M8zPw[/ame]


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

There are a lot of Bolens tractors in the New England area.

The tube frames have a controlled differential which allows you to lock the rear for traction.

Parts and attachments like the snowblower and front blade are easy to find.

In their day, Bolens tractors were the best of the best, and are still great tractors when you need to do some heavy work.


----------

